

Antisocial: 3D in Canvas with Sound - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/antisocial

======
bdfh42
The demo at <http://antisocial.demozoo.org/demo.html> is great but needs the
explanation of the Ajaxian post before you go there

